# 1898 bike up for discussion



## mongeese (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 27, 2017)

That's nice.  And a coaster brake too!


----------



## corbettclassics (May 27, 2017)

America..?? ( not a Fowler! )


----------



## fat tire trader (May 27, 2017)

I was going to guess America too.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 27, 2017)

Yeah that's one fine wheeler there. The Victorian graphics are so fine and condition overall, nice. Got me wondering about the 3rd wheel though. A fork brace to keep the BB from twisting?


----------



## corbettclassics (May 27, 2017)




----------



## gtdohn (May 27, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (May 27, 2017)

So what is the split seat tube for? Larger wheel?


----------



## catfish (May 27, 2017)

How about a photo of the head badge?


----------



## mongeese (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (May 28, 2017)

Great bike!


----------



## hellobuddy (May 28, 2017)

Yes, that is a gorgeous bicycle. The filagrees are beautiful, someone has to be able to replicate them! 
Did they use water decals back then or were they painted on?


----------



## barracuda (May 28, 2017)

hellobuddy said:


> Did they use water decals back then or were they painted on?




They would most likely be varnish transfers with hand pin striping. Water slide decals didn't exist in the TOC world.


----------



## corbettclassics (May 28, 2017)

Here's ads for 1897 and 1898 - for bike transfers > some interesting reading information.


----------



## Ed Minas (May 29, 2017)

First off I must say your safety is stunning!  Thank you for sharing it!   The subject of transfers is interesting how were the varnish transfers applied?


----------



## barracuda (May 29, 2017)

Ed Minas said:


> The subject of transfers is interesting how were the varnish transfers applied?




Varnish transfers are still used for fine pianos - you can find information on their application here:

https://www.piercepianoatlas.com/vt.html


----------



## willswares1220 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## oldspoke (May 30, 2017)

Hello "Mongeese",

Would it be possible to see the head tube badge ?
Also - gtjohn - is your cycle an "America" or Fowler ?

Were they {America & Fowler} built by the same maker in Chicago ? I seem to remember this as the case .

Here is another Fowler . An 1895 "Roadster" in original finish - Wine. Some decals are just visible.


----------



## mongeese (May 30, 2017)

The patent for the tuning fork seat tube was used by a few builders.


----------



## mongeese (May 30, 2017)




----------



## mongeese (May 30, 2017)

OldSpoke that America in wine is very nice. Love the saddle . Great great bike.


----------



## corbettclassics (May 30, 2017)

America and Fowler seemed to battle it out as to who used the Truss first. 
America would always claim they had the Truss before Fowler etc..


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 1, 2017)

There was an America tandem on Ebay a few years ago. I should have bought it. Did anyone here get it?


----------



## mongeese (Jun 7, 2017)

Here are the pedals-


----------



## mongeese (Jun 7, 2017)

Also have to pull it out soon to take pictures of the rear dropouts. The rear dropouts are closed like the front forks always are but the rear is closed and slotted with internal adjusters.


----------



## Waffenrad (Jun 8, 2017)

In response to the earlier question from dnc1, I think the split seat tube was to stiffen the bottom bracket against "rocking."


----------

